# MIDNIGHT MEMORIES C.C. BENEFIT CAR SHOW ATX



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

OUR 4 YEAR OLD, JUJU, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BRAIN CANCER JUNE 2010. SHE CONTINUES TO FIGHT AGAINST IT. 
SHE HAD A BRAIN TUMOR THAT LEAD US TO LEARN SHE HAD THE CANCER. DURING HER SURGERY SHE HAD A STROKE AND NOW HAS RIGHT SIDE WEAKNESS.

MIDNIGHT MEMORIES HAS COME TOGETHER TO HAVE A BENEFIT CAR SHOW AND RAISE MONEY FOR THE ROCHA FAMILY TO HELP WITH MEDICAL EXPENSES. I KNOW TIMES ARE HARD AND ECONOMY IS BAD BUT ASKING ANY ONE AND EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT. 

WE WILL HAVE RAFFLES AND FOOD THROUGH OUT THE DAY. FIRESTONE HAS DONATED AND BLESSED US WITH DOOR PRIZES THAT WILL BE GIVEN THROUGH OUT THE DAY. 

IF ANY ONE WOULD LIKE TO SPONSOR OR HELP OUT IN ANY WAY PLEASE CONTACT THE PH # ON THE FLIER.


THANK YOU TO ALL OF LAY IT LOW AND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE. 

MIDNIGHT MEMORIES C.C
AND 
VERONICA AND KIKI ROCHA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt...................FOR JUJU


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GOING UP


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course i will be there. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@May 1 2011, 04:00 PM~20460595
> *Of course i will be there.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


JAJAJAJA WHATEVER ....................... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT FOR AN ANGEL...* :cheesy:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT......for Juju :h5:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> TTT
> 
> X2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@May 2 2011, 06:00 PM~20468947
> *TTT......for Juju  :h5:
> *


 Sorry Miss Cami, we won't be able to make the show for Juju. But we pray for her recovery. :angel: :angel: 


*TTT FOR JUJU *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

i love my juju ....WE WERE AT THE DELL CHILDREN CANCER CLINIC ALLDAY.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 3 2011, 01:47 PM~20475618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is she ok??? :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 3 2011, 11:47 AM~20475618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 
PRAYER OUT TO JUJU AND DA FAMILIA 
:angel: :angel: ANGELITOS CC :angel: :angel:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angel: Ill be there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTMFT...for Juju.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

I havent been on layitlow since like last year but glad ive seen this bro.. ill try my best to be there :thumbsup: 

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2011, 09:29 PM~20486328
> *I havent been on layitlow since like last year but glad ive seen this bro.. ill try my best to be there  :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT
> *


You know that I would of put it on fb for you Miggy... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 02:39 PM~20476773
> *is she ok??? :wow:
> *


She mind is 110% but her body is at 60 %. We have 4 therapys a week but progress slowly but surely, like a snail..... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2011, 07:29 PM~20486328
> *I havent been on layitlow since like last year but glad ive seen this bro.. ill try my best to be there  :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT
> *


Already, thanks....... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT FOR JUJU...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TtT *


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

man i need to get my car together.... :biggrin: but will be there no matter what..TTT FOR JUJU


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@May 8 2011, 06:42 PM~20509408
> *man i need to get my car together.... :biggrin:  but will be there no matter what..TTT  FOR JUJU
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...........................FOR JUJU OF THE SOUTH...........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* TTT FOR JUJU!!!*_


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

juju loves TINKERBELL.................


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2011, 11:06 AM~20490127
> *You know that I would of put it on fb for you Miggy... :biggrin:
> *


lol hell yea thats the only way i know what shows are coming up now :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 10 2011, 11:42 AM~20521968
> *lol hell yea thats the only way i know what shows are coming up now  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*TTT..... :biggrin: *_


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 10 2011, 09:42 AM~20521968
> *lol hell yea thats the only way i know what shows are coming up now  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: ...............TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Goin' up!!! 
TTT *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

TTT FOR JUJU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: T T T :angel:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 10 2011, 06:52 AM~20520669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   I will be there


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lola*_@May 12 2011, 03:26 PM~20539501
> *TTT FOR JUJU!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO LIL....... :h5: ................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@May 13 2011, 02:18 PM~20547018
> *    I will be there
> *


WHAT IT DEW SCREW?????.................. :boink:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 13 2011, 04:57 PM~20547550
> *WHAT IT DEW SCREW?????.................. :boink:
> *


   How is JUJU doing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: * TTT FOR JUJU *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@May 14 2011, 05:58 AM~20550683
> *   How is JUJU doing
> *


SHES DOING GOOD. THE DR'S ARE THINKING SHE MIGHT HAVE TO GET SURGERY ON HER RIGHT EYE. IF NOT SHE WILL LOOK LIKE DEEBO.. HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS...... POST IT ON YOUR TOPIC...SPREAD THE WORD..


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lola*_@May 12 2011, 05:26 PM~20539501
> *TTT FOR JUJU!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


First post and it was for JUJU. Thanks Lola. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 09:56 PM~20471014
> *Sorry Miss Cami, we won't be able to make the show for Juju. But we pray for her recovery.  :angel:  :angel:
> TTT FOR JUJU
> *


Thanks NP. With all the prayers and support, she will make a full recovery. 

She has a great daddy supporting her and always has him by her side. I work all the time so its hard to make every appointment.


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT for JUJU....FROM UR MAMA..... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 13 2011, 04:55 PM~20547541
> *WELCOME TO LIL....... :h5: ................
> *



Thanx Terry! :cheesy:
& of course I had to do my first post for my JuJu!! :angel: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lola*_@May 16 2011, 10:33 AM~20562036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: .............. FIRST TIME MY HUBBY WAS THAT CLOSE TO A COP AND NOT GOING TO JAIL........ :naughty:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lola*_@May 16 2011, 08:35 AM~20562049
> *Thanx Terry!  :cheesy:
> & of course I had to do my first post for my JuJu!!  :angel:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


FO-SHIZZLE.......... :boink:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lola*_@May 16 2011, 09:33 AM~20562036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kiki said crime doesnt pay crime stoppers does.. :sprint:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2011, 11:42 PM~20568676
> *kiki said crime doesnt pay crime stoppers does..  :sprint:
> *


JAJA FORREALZ....................TTT...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel: bump :angel: :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2011, 10:00 AM~20570059
> *JAJA FORREALZ....................TTT...
> *


TTT homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 18 2011, 05:52 AM~20576712
> *:angel:  :angel: bump  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20547541
> *WELCOME TO LIL....... :h5: ................
> *


x2 how u dew'n :naughty: o n ttt 4 JuJu


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 19 2011, 10:03 AM~20585492
> *x2 how u dew'n  :naughty:  o n ttt 4 JuJu
> *


YO GURL GONNA KICK UR AZZ........................ :twak: ............... :biggrin: BUT I FEEL YA...............JAJAJAJA :naughty:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 19 2011, 11:30 AM~20585948
> *Bump
> *


ALREADY WATS UP HOMIE.................. :h5:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

.........................GET DOWN ON IT............


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 12:31 PM~20585949
> *YO GURL GONNA KICK UR AZZ........................ :twak: ............... :biggrin: BUT I FEEL YA...............JAJAJAJA :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :shhh: :nono:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 19 2011, 11:03 AM~20585492
> *x2 how u dew'n  :naughty:  o n ttt 4 JuJu
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: 
TTT for Ms. JuJu!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 01:31 PM~20585949
> *YO GURL GONNA KICK UR AZZ........................ :twak: ............... :biggrin: BUT I FEEL YA...............JAJAJAJA :naughty:
> *


its a good thing i didn't marry her :wow: know to see what else is on da menu, ummmm bunnys! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 19 2011, 04:03 PM~20587348
> *its a good thing i didn't marry her :wow:  know to  see what else is on da menu, ummmm  bunnys! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :sprint: 

*Lol JayKay Lamark!!* :biggrin: 


:rimshot:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lola*_@May 19 2011, 05:41 PM~20587614
> *:ugh: :sprint:
> 
> Lol JayKay Lamark!!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: ttt for JuJu


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lola*, *Cut N 3's*


:wave: 

:angel: :angel: :angel: JuJu


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 19 2011, 03:03 PM~20587348
> *its a good thing i didn't marry her :wow:  know to  see what else is on da menu, ummmm  bunnys! :0  :biggrin:
> *


COCHINOS...............................BUT I STILL FEEL U ..DAMMIT NOW, I NEED A MENU JAJAJAJAJAJA I GOTTA KEEP MY PIMP HAND STRONG :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT FOR JUJU*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

YEAH


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2011, 06:57 PM~20588499
> *COCHINOS...............................BUT I STILL FEEL U  ..DAMMIT NOW, I NEED A MENU JAJAJAJAJAJA     I GOTTA KEEP MY PIMP HAND STRONG  :boink:
> *


 :twak: 
<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>TTT for JuJu!!!!
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 20 2011, 10:47 AM~20593396
> *TTT
> *


YEAH X2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the weather kept me from making it to Austin tonight  they had the latina models of ALMA at Villa Music Hall or whatever that place is called on Congress with Trampia .. i just didnt feel like driving in a hail storm .. i wanted to go to the butt nakey afterwards too but next time i guess 

i hope everyone stayed safe tonight homiez :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2011, 09:39 PM~20597062
> *
> 
> the weather kept me from making it to Austin tonight    they had the latina models of ALMA at Villa Music Hall or whatever that place is called on Congress with Trampia .. i just didnt feel like driving in a hail storm .. i wanted to go to the butt nakey afterwards too but next time i guess
> ...


I STAYED SAFE AT THE CRIB WITH OH JUJU OF THE SOUTH..................... :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT... FOR JUJU!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT FOR JU JIZZLE....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* TTMFT For Juju...*_


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

TTT for MissJuJu!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Up...Up...and away...for Juju.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: _ * TTT For Juju *_


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2011, 11:20 PM~20630782
> *:biggrin:       TTT For Juju
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lola*_@May 26 2011, 05:29 PM~20635055
> *:thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


_* how are you doing Lola*...I thought I was the only one bumping this topic...*_ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2011, 05:40 PM~20635759
> * how are you doing Lola*...I thought I was the only one bumping this topic... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HEY ARE LAPTOP TOOK A DUMP JAJAJA :biggrin: WE THANK YAL FOR THE SUPPORT FOR JUJU SHE REALY LIKES LOOKING ON LAYITLOW ON HER DYNOBOX :biggrin:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2011, 06:40 PM~20635759
> * how are you doing Lola*...I thought I was the only one bumping this topic... :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*To.The.Top for little Miss JuJu* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 26 2011, 10:42 PM~20637863
> *:biggrin: HEY ARE LAPTOP TOOK A DUMP JAJAJA  :biggrin: WE THANK YAL FOR THE SUPPORT FOR JUJU SHE REALY LIKES LOOKING ON LAYITLOW ON HER DYNOBOX :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: 
Jerk.




:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* TTT FOR JUJU!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT FOR MY JUJU...........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

.....................TT FOR JUJU................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

JAJAJAJAJ....................TTT..........


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT for Juju...heading back to Austin...... Will post pics later of Juju's trip......


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Miss Cami said:


> TTT for Juju...heading back to Austin...... Will post pics later of Juju's trip......


 :thumbsup: Have a safe trip back!

TTT for Miss JuJu! Only a couple of more weeks until the show!! Hope everyone can make it out there and show support!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Miss Cami said:


> TTT for Juju...heading back to Austin...... Will post pics later of Juju's trip......


 :thumbsup: Have a safe trip back!​
TTT for Miss JuJu! Only a couple of more weeks until the show!!
Hope everyone can make it out there and show support!!​:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*TTT FOR JUJU...good luck with the show...really sorry I can't make it..I rather be at the show than THIS wedding...I don't even like the couple...*


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *TTT FOR JUJU...good luck with the show...really sorry I can't make it..I rather be at the show than THIS wedding...I don't even like the couple...*


 :roflmao:

Thanx Alex! Are yu going to Corpus?? 
To.The.Top for Miss JuJu!!!​:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:​


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Juju's Make A Wish Trip


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

*She had a blast!! Special Thanks to Make A Wish for giving her something to remember. *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Miss Cami said:


> *She had a blast!! Special Thanks to Make A Wish for giving her something to remember. *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

To.The.Top!!​The date is coming up quick! Hope everyone can come out and show some support to little Miss JuJu & the family! Its for a great cause!:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Thanx Alex! Are yu going to Corpus??
> To.The.Top for Miss JuJu!!!​:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:​


*no..were not goin' to corpus...your bike looked good in Temple, when did you get those fendars??*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt.................


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *no..were not goin' to corpus...your bike looked good in Temple, when did you get those fendars??*


Oh okay & thanx! And I ordered them in the beginning of the year & been working on them ever since. I sitll have a little bit more to go.


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

kiki said:


> ttt.................


 high.........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Oh okay & thanx! And I ordered them in the beginning of the year & been working on them ever since. I sitll have a little bit more to go.


*yeah, it takes time.... are ya goin' to Corpus?? be safe on the road.*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *yeah, it takes time.... are ya goin' to Corpus?? be safe on the road.*


Yea it does & yea we are going to Corpus, we're leaving as soon as our show ends on Saturday. We will thanx! :thumbsup:

To.The.Top!
:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

THANKS LOLA FOR THESE FLYERS.....


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Miss Cami said:


> THANKS LOLA FOR THESE FLYERS.....


No prob! Top.The.Top!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:​


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt................. for juju of the south..................:ninja:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Miss Cami said:


>


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT for Juju .....
2 more weeks until the show... thanks for all the support we have.
show looks like its going to b a good turn out. 
hope to see u all there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*we might not make it but our pedal car will be there...*

*TTT*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *we might not make it but our pedal car will be there...*
> 
> *TTT*


Thats still good anyway to show yur support is great! The countdown begins! LETS DO THIS!!
TTT!!​:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Lola* said:


> Thats still good anyway to show yur support is great! The countdown begins! LETS DO THIS!!
> TTT!!​:thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTT... FOR JUJU OF THE SOUTH!!!!


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Miss Cami said:


> TTT... FOR JUJU OF THE SOUTH!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT Hope yall have a great turn out. We wont be able to attend would like to make a contribution. We will be in corpus christi fr the wego show, if on of ur members attend please let us know. If not we can make other arrangments. Thanx and God Bless
Jay Perez Low Impression, Victoria Tx.


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> TTT Hope yall have a great turn out. We wont be able to attend would like to make a contribution. We will be in corpus christi fr the wego show, if on of ur members attend please let us know. If not we can make other arrangments. Thanx and God Bless
> Jay Perez Low Impression, Victoria Tx.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

We will see yu guys in Corpus! And thanks alot for the support!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> TTT Hope yall have a great turn out. We wont be able to attend would like to make a contribution. We will be in corpus christi fr the wego show, if on of ur members attend please let us know. If not we can make other arrangments. Thanx and God Bless
> Jay Perez Low Impression, Victoria Tx.


Thank you. Fabian and other club members will be attending the show. Thanks for your support. I'll make sure Juju is aware of where it came from. And give a special shot out at the show for ya'll. 

Thank you,
Miss Cami AKA Juju's mom. 
and 
Juju.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool, will see whats up that weekend.


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Only 12 more days!! 
T.T.T JuJu!!​​


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

11 More days!!
TTT for JuJu!!​


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

ttt for juju!!!!
Show is getting close. hno:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Miss Cami said:


> ttt for juju!!!!
> Show is getting close. hno:


I know!! 
10 More days!!!!
To.The.Top!!!​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT 4 JUJU


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT.................................FOR JUJU OF THE SOUTH.............


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

​9 More days!!​T.T.T! :thumbsup:​


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT FOR JUJU!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*ttt*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* ONE MORE WEEK!!!!! CAN YOU DIG ITTTTTT?!?!?!!!!*

*TTT FOR JUJU *


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT For Juju...

Show next Saturday. Get ready....

Show your support. TTT for Juju..


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

73monte said:


> * ONE MORE WEEK!!!!! CAN YOU DIG ITTTTTT?!?!?!!!!*
> 
> *TTT FOR JUJU *


warriors ............... COME OUT TO PLAYYY !!!!!!...............JAJAJAJA


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT....... HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH JUJU...... OUR CHILDREN ARE OUR FUTURE..TTT


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

To.The.Top for Miss JuJu
Show is coming up fast!!! 
:thumbsup:​


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

ttt..........................five more days................


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Almost here!!!! hno:hno:*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Wow! It's coming up so fast!! 
6 More days!!
To.The.Top for JuJu!! 
Hopefully everyone can come out and make the show. We would love to see everyone's support on this one! :thumbsup::thumbsup:​


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Lola* said:


> Wow! It's coming up so fast!!
> 6 More days!!
> To.The.Top for JuJu!!
> Hopefully everyone can come out and make the show. We would love to see everyone's support on this one! :thumbsup::thumbsup:​


SHOW SUPPORT FOR JUJU.....POST TTT....

TTT FOR JUJU


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT 4 JUJU


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTMFT!!!! *

*almost here!!!*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

T.T.T!!
Yay! Almost here!!
​


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Almost Here People!!!:run:
T.T.T! ​


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel::angel::angel:
BUMP FOR JUJU​


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

*3 more days till the show. *

*TTT for Juju...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT FOR JUJU!!!! *

* getting closer...*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Miss Cami said:


> *3 more days till the show. *
> 
> *TTT for Juju...*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY RONNIKINS!!​
T.T.T for JuJu!!!
Jus a couple more days!!! hno::run:​


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for all the support ..............and thanks lola my husband and fam surprize me and ive had a great day...........ttt for my juju


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:run: Omg Omg Omg!! :run:
To.The.Top for JuJu!

2 More Days!!!!​


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Oooo....Tomorrow is the big day....see you there. *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> :burn:


* Yeah buddy, but it's for a good cause... *


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR JUJU! TOMORROW IS THE BIG DAY. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERYONE ON LIL.


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:run: TOMORROW! TOMORROW!!
To.The.Top for JuJu!!!​


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

The show was a great turn out. Thanks for everyone that came out to support Juju and the family. 
Special thanks to Midnight Memories, Fabian and Drea for making this show possible. 
TRAMPIA for coming out and giving us a show. The DJ's. Los Classico Car Club for all the baskets they donated for the 
raffle. Impala's Car Club for the T-shirt they gave Juju. And all the clubs and vendors that came out. Pics will be posted soon.


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

TRAMPIA.....








IMPALAS CAR CLUB GIVING JUJU AN OFFICAL CLUB SHIRT. THANKS IMPALAS CC








BIG THANKS TO LOS CLASSICO CAR CLUB FOR DONATING THE BASKETS FOR THE RAFFLES.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice turn out today,Wish i could have stayed longer and met baby girl


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good turn out!!!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Good show, see u all this weekend !


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

victorcay said:


> Good show, see u all this weekend !


 :thumbsup:

Thanx everyone!! More pics coming soon! (Layitlow aint how it used to be) :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

ttt..............................yeah buddy.................


----------

